# Chocolate Eggs/White chocolate cake



## domy (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Need a little bit of advice on making chocolate easter eggs.. can't seem to get the choc out of the plastic mold. Have tempered the choc, but maybe the mold not good enough quality? or maybe not enough choc in the mold... have used 300 grams for medium sized egg... anyone know any secrets on this???
As well, was thinking of innovating a little for a client who is hooked on a very good, but quite standard chocolate cake. Would like to present him with a white chocolate cake. Has anyone made this recently...?? might be too sweet don't you think?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## themurrmaid (Aug 25, 2006)

Provided your molds are clean, etc... Pop the filled mold in the freezer for just a little bit. The chocolate will contract and will come out of the mold easier.

I make a white chocolate cake, but pair it with lemon because it _is_ rather sweet. Raspberry would be nice too.


----------



## domy (Sep 19, 2006)

ok. will try thanks.


----------



## cocojo (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi!
2 things about chocolate molds. assuming you put them in the fridge.

-you will know when the chocoalte is ready to be released if you see that the underside of the mold has a greyish look to it and you may see that the chocolate has pulled away from the mold a little. If you turn them over and tap and they don't release...put them back in the fridge.

-don't use soap on your molds...use 100% cotton clothe and "pollish" your molds....the better you pollish, the shinier the chocolate will be. (Don't use polyester...it leaves little hairs in mold.

Good Luck!


----------

